

Ask HN: A coder who knows business or a business man who knows how to code? - stasy

I first learned to code before I knew anything about business. Now that I&#x27;ve learned about the lean startup, user habits, and user acquisition, I&#x27;ve learned more about it than coding over the past few months. Do you think it is better to know more business than coding in a startup or vice versa?
======
feifan
I'm in the same situation you are. In my (albeit limited) experience I've
found that coders "get" the business stuff more than business people "get" the
code. Maybe coders are better at learning the business stuff, maybe it's
something inherent to the nature of code or business…

------
FollowSteph3
It depends on the type of startup you're trying to do. If it's tech heavy then
yes knowing coding may be more important. If it's a light on the tech side,
for example something you can slap up in a weekend or month, then I would say
the business side is more important.

~~~
phantom_oracle
>"If it's a light on the tech side,"

That sounds like the CMS-entrepreneur. Basically, they use tools like
Drupal/Joomla/WP to quickly whip up an MVP, focus on the part that really
matters (a paying customer) and end up building decent businesses.

------
zachlatta
m0llusk: I'd like to let you know that your account is hellbanned, meaning
nobody can see your posts.

